# GIMP und Photoshop



## Carndret (20. September 2002)

Ich würde gern mal wissen, wie die Unterschiede zwischen The GIMP und Photoshop sind. Von den Screenshots her scheint GIMP ja sehr nah an PS ranzukommen doch wie sieht es mit der Steuerung und den Funktionen aus. Ich kenne beide nicht gut genug, weiß aber, dass PS in der Liste weit genug oben steht  . Ist The GIMP lernenswert oder sollte ich lieber bei Corel Photo-Paint 7 SE bleiben?


----------



## zenga (21. September 2002)

> http://www.gimp.org
runterladen , testen, it´s free  
(und gewöhnungsbedürftig  )


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

gewöhnungsbedürftig stimmt (als photoshop user)
ausserdem hab ich manchmal das gefühl, dass die dateigrösse  bei grösseren bildern noch schneller ansteigt als bei ps

wie auch immer... auf 1600x1200 lässt sich mit gimp prima arbeiten und fast alles umsetzen was auch mit ps möglich is

btw. gimp mag mein grafiktablett irgendwie ned
die werkzeugleiste flackert immer wenn ichs benutz


----------



## addïct (23. September 2002)

Gimp mag mein Grafiktablett auch nicht. Die Maus geht, aber wenn ich den Pen benutzen will bewegt sich der cursor nur am linken Rand hoch und runter, auf die Arbeitsfläche bekomm ich ihn nicht


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

ne so krass isses bei mir nich
zeichnen kaann ich schon ma abgesehn vom flackern der werkzeuge


----------



## Carndret (23. September 2002)

Inwiefern ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig? Nur mit der Steuerung oder ist die Ordnung und Anzahl der Befehle ganz anders?


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

ein kleines beispiel:

das move-tool

ps: inhalt der ausgewählten ebene wird bewegt

gimp: die ebene über der dein mauszeiger ist wird bewegt

es sind lauter so kleinigkeiten... muss man sich halt erst umstellen aber nach ner weile gehts
i love gimp

natürlich is die menüstrucktur auch anders aber das is n kleineres problem


----------

